
Ask HN: Do you use a programming language that few HN readers have heard of? - vanilla-almond
If you do, tell us about the language and what you like about it.<p>As examples of what I mean by little-known and little-used languages, here are two programming languages that I think few HN readers know about or use (but correct me if my assumption is incorrect!)<p>Unicon - a successor to the Icon programming language with a particular strength in string processing:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;btiffin.users.sourceforge.net&#x2F;up&#x2F;index.html<p>Euphoria - a small, cross-platform interpreted language:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;openeuphoria.org&#x2F;index.wc<p>What language are you using that is neither widely-used or widely-known? What do you like about it?
======
wizzerking
I have programmed in Forth It is RPN
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forth_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forth_\(programming_language\))
Still used on Some Equipment

